
The best UI typeface goes unnoticed - ot
http://thomasbyttebier.be/blog/the-best-ui-typeface-goes-unnoticed
======
err4nt
Excellent examples in the article, I will be using these illsutrations to
demonstrate these ideas to people when I talk about legibility for the web.

I have recently been very impressed with Fira Sans, and it may have the most
beautiful sans-serif italics I've seen in a long time!

------
joshuapants
I've never really liked it when people with strong opinions about design
decide to use black text on an eye-searing white background. This article made
a lot of great points, but was actually painful to read.

------
nosuchthing
Great article, but a seemingly unfair comparisons granted the examples
provided seem to have no baseline for differentiating legibility between the
fonts.

The author may have chosen the same "font size" but font size has no
standardization a size 8 font may be dramatically different in pixel height
between different fonts.

------
vishaldpatel
So, why did Apple switch from Lucida Grande to Helvetica?

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Probably because they have hundreds (if not thousands) of people working on OS
X, and they need to "do something" to justify their paychecks.

It's the same reason that there's no longer a toggle for "Translucent menu
bar" in the Desktop preference in Yosemite. Instead it moved elsewhere and
does something almost the same, but not quite as good.

Or why they removed the "Dock" entry from the Apple Menu. They're showing that
they're "improving" the product. But it's make-work, they're not improving
anything.

I'm sure that all of these things were discussed for countless man-years in
countless meetings. But Apple made somewhere in the neighborhood of $70B in
profit last year, so it's not like they can't afford paying these people.

OTOH, all the silly bugs in Yosemite ... apparently there isn't enough money
to pay _good_ , _competent_ people to chase and fix them.

~~~
valleyer
or all the good and competent people are busy fixing the problems made by the
first set

